# Chinafarmer/Goldselling



## Heldentod1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ist es in china oder sonst wo eigentlich legal das mit den goldsellers normal haben die in china doch gerechte harte straften wieso können die es sich erlauben son scheiß zu machen?


----------



## Stancer (1. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mal mit Sätzen die jeder versteht ?


----------



## AemJaY (1. Oktober 2009)

wiso erstellt du dafür ein Thema?
Gold Seller diskusionen gibt es mittlerweile in jedem scheiss forum.

*kopfschüttel"

*ruhig blut aemjay* *ein atmen aus atmen* *gaaaanz ruig*


----------



## kicks (1. Oktober 2009)

Wen es nervt von Bots zugetextet zu werden mit PMs, der mache einfach Folgendes:
-V drücken
-Reiter friendlist anklicken
-dort im pull down Menu "invisible" auswählen

Die regionalen Chats auf einen bestimmten Reiter legen und man sieht von den ganzen Goldsellern und Powerlevelern nichts mehr.


----------



## Heldentod1 (1. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wen es nervt von Bots zugetextet zu werden mit PMs, der mache einfach Folgendes:
> -V drücken
> -Reiter friendlist anklicken
> -dort im pull down Menu "invisible" auswählen
> ...



Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (1. Oktober 2009)

Es ist überall legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verstößt gegen kein Gesetz.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Ist es in china oder sonst wo eigentlich legal das mit den goldsellers normal haben die in china doch gerechte harte straften wieso können die es sich erlauben son scheiß zu machen?





Heldentod1 schrieb:


> normal haben die in china doch gerechte harte straften wieso können die es sich erlauben son scheiß zu machen?



Also das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich seit langem gelesen habe.
China und gerechte Strafen?! Schon klar, da wurde ja auch ein Herr, der Schmiergeld beim Bau eines Stadions angenommen hat zum Tode verurteilt.
Was sollen deiner Meinung nach die Goldverkäufer bekommen?
Der Verkauf von Gold verstößt nicht einmal gegen ein Gesetz.

Manchmal frag ich mich schon...


----------



## Misuma (1. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Ist es in china oder sonst wo eigentlich legal das mit den goldsellers normal haben die in china doch gerechte harte straften wieso können die es sich erlauben son scheiß zu machen?




lol heldentods threads sind ja mal immer sowas von beknackt^^


hauptsache erster aufm server^^


----------



## Reo_MC (1. Oktober 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> lol heldentods threads sind ja mal immer sowas von beknackt^^
> 
> 
> hauptsache erster aufm server^^



Wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (1. Oktober 2009)

doch hat er doch geschrieben letztens das seine gilde so mit abstand erster is aufm server ... uiui^^


wart ich such ma^^


----------



## Stancer (1. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich seit langem gelesen habe.
> China und gerechte Strafen?! Schon klar, da wurde ja auch ein Herr, der Schmiergeld beim Bau eines Stadions angenommen hat zum Tode verurteilt.
> Was sollen deiner Meinung nach die Goldverkäufer bekommen?
> Der Verkauf von Gold verstößt nicht einmal gegen ein Gesetz.
> ...



Auch wenn ich nun keine China-Diskussion anfangen möchte. Ja in China steht auf Korruption die Todesstrafe und für uns mag sowas sehr fremdlich und auch erschreckend anhören aber es ist eine andere Kultur die man auch respektieren sollte.

Und mal ganz davon abgesehen : Ich erinner mal an die Schmiergeldaffäre von Helmut Kohl und was hat er dafür bekommen ? Nichts. Die Chinesen und viele andere Länder fassen sich bei dem Urteil sicher genau so an den Kopf und denken "die ticken ja nicht sauber"


----------



## Reo_MC (1. Oktober 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> doch hat er doch geschrieben letztens das seine gilde so mit abstand erster is aufm server ... uiui^^
> 
> 
> wart ich such ma^^



Ja, weiß schon, Masse statt Klasse usw... aber mal ehrlich, die Besten sind die nicht.
Egal was die Statistik sagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (1. Oktober 2009)

naja in grammatik wohl nich^^


ah  btw   /close  hab lachkrampf^^


----------



## MadRedCap (2. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich seit langem gelesen habe.
> China und gerechte Strafen?! Schon klar, da wurde ja auch ein Herr, der Schmiergeld beim Bau eines Stadions angenommen hat zum Tode verurteilt.



Zu denken, dass korrupte Führungspersönlichkeiten einem 1,5 Milliarden Einwohnerstaat (müsstens mittlerweile schon sein) mehr schaden, als die Todestrafe wieder richtet, ist eigentlich nicht sonderlich abwegig und einzig und allein der jeweiligen Moral der Kultur unterworfen.
Nebenbei ist die Deffinition 'gerechte Strafe' mehr als Dehnbar.

BtT: 
Goldseller gibts doch in jedem Spiel. Das müsste man als MMORPG-Spieler wissen. Sich darüber zu beschweren ist so, als ob man sich darüber aufregt, dass es Krankheiten auf der Welt gibt. Regt fast jeden auf, manche schlagen sicherlich Profit daraus, aber ändern wird die Aufregung rein gar nichts.


----------



## Zeakros (2. Oktober 2009)

Angesichts solcher Threads über "WOW-Spammer" beschweren ^^


----------



## Heldentod1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Zeakros schrieb:


> Angesichts solcher Threads über "WOW-Spammer" beschweren ^^



Gold nicht wow Gold


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (2. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Gold nicht wow Gold



Das heisst Kinah. Wenn schon jemand verbesserst, dann auch richtig.


----------



## Heldentod1 (2. Oktober 2009)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Das heisst Kinah. Wenn schon jemand verbesserst, dann auch richtig.



darum geht es nicht


----------



## Sin (2. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ja, weiß schon, Masse statt Klasse usw... aber mal ehrlich, die Besten sind die nicht.
> Egal was die Statistik sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich möchte an dieser Stelle aber auch mal Awaken verteidigen: Heldentod ist nur ein Member davon, der nicht representativ für die Gilde spricht. Ich war damals bei Warhammer für ein paar Monate Mitglied in der Gilde (in Aion nichtmehr) und die meisten Member sind wirklich vollkommen in Ordnung und unterscheiden sich nicht von anderen Spielern (kein E-Penis gehabe oder ähnliches)


----------



## Stancer (2. Oktober 2009)

Naja, man kann über Awaken sicher viel sagen aber eins ist wohl sicher : Soziale Kompetenz ist bei ihnen kein Kriterium, wenn es um die Mitgliederaufnahme geht !

Man muss nur mal durch deren Bewerbungsforum gehen um zu sehen wer dort genommen wird und wer nicht. Eine Bewerbung von "Ich bin da Imba Roxxor und bashe alles weg" wird da eher genommen als die eines freundlichen "normal"-Spielers. Das liegt aber auch einfach an der Progaming-Einstellung der gesamten Gilde.

Das ich Awaken verachte, wäre wohl zu hart, ausgedrückt, aber man kann sagen, das ich nicht wirklich viel von ihnen halte. Das trifft aber auf alle Progaming-Gilden zu, da diese ein Dorn im Auge des MMORPG sind ! Sie sind unter anderem für den Niedergang des MMORPG verantwortlich, so meine Meinung.

Nutzer wie Heldtod sind ausserdem ein gutes Beispiel dafür, was für Menschen durch Progaming in das Genre gelockt werden !


----------



## Zeakros (2. Oktober 2009)

> Gold nicht wow Gold





ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Das heisst Kinah. Wenn schon jemand verbesserst, dann auch richtig.






Heldentod1 schrieb:


> darum geht es nicht



Das ist fast schon Realsatire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit Sätzen die jeder versteht ?


Heldentods Threads sind gewöhnlich immer nur in einem Satz und sehr sehr schlechter Grammatik gehalten und meistens sinnlos. 
Den Text können nur insider verstehen^^


----------



## Apocalyptica (2. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Heldentods Threads sind gewöhnlich immer nur in einem Satz und sehr sehr schlechter Grammatik gehalten und meistens sinnlos.
> Den Text können nur insider verstehen^^



"Wem gehört das Mofa an der Theke?"

"Ich !!!!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nutzer wie Heldtod sind ausserdem ein gutes Beispiel dafür, was für Menschen durch Progaming in das Genre gelockt werden !



Problem damit?


----------



## El_Presidente_ (2. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nun keine China-Diskussion anfangen möchte. Ja in China steht auf Korruption die Todesstrafe und für uns mag sowas sehr fremdlich und auch erschreckend anhören aber es ist eine andere Kultur die man auch respektieren sollte.
> 
> Und mal ganz davon abgesehen : Ich erinner mal an die Schmiergeldaffäre von Helmut Kohl und was hat er dafür bekommen ? Nichts. Die Chinesen und viele andere Länder fassen sich bei dem Urteil sicher genau so an den Kopf und denken "die ticken ja nicht sauber"



Du kannst mir glauben, dass bei einem hohen Parteifunktionär genauso wenig passiert wäre, wie bei Herrn Kohl. Du würdest es nicht mal erfahren.


----------



## Stancer (2. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Problem damit?



Ich ? Nö, hab nur meine Meinung dazu geäußert. Sowas ist es gar nicht wert es zu einem Problem zu machen und auf niveauloses rumgeschreibe mit dir hab ich erst recht keine Lust !

Ich schenke dem Progaming so viel Aufmerksamkeit, wie es verdient : Nämlich keine !


----------



## Heldentod1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich ? Nö, hab nur meine Meinung dazu geäußert. Sowas ist es gar nicht wert es zu einem Problem zu machen und auf niveauloses rumgeschreibe mit dir hab ich erst recht keine Lust !
> 
> Ich schenke dem Progaming so viel Aufmerksamkeit, wie es verdient : Nämlich keine !



interessant das du dich dann in meinen so niveaulosen thread herabläßt


----------



## Tamaecki (2. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Ist es in china oder sonst wo eigentlich legal das mit den goldsellers normal haben die in china doch gerechte harte straften wieso können die es sich erlauben son scheiß zu machen?


man man , da bekommt man ja augenkrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> man man , da bekommt man ja augenkrebs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



krebs sollte lieber die goldseller kriegen machen das ganze game kaputt


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Oktober 2009)

Ach , im gruppensuche chat kann man doch eh nichts lesen, weil da viel zu viel reingeschrieben wird


----------



## Tokenlord (2. Oktober 2009)

Also Heldentod errinnert mich irgendwie an sonen anderen ***** der hier mal rumlief.

Wie hieß der nochmal...
Ahja.

Killercommand!

Beide sind furchtbar nervig...


----------



## mortishelos (2. Oktober 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Also Heldentod errinnert mich irgendwie an sonen anderen ***** der hier mal rumlief.
> 
> Wie hieß der nochmal...
> Ahja.
> ...



Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das Killercommand und Heldentod ein und die selbe Person sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Mortishelos


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Oktober 2009)

Ne Killer war schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (2. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das Killercommand und Heldentod ein und die selbe Person sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (2. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> krebs sollte lieber die goldseller kriegen machen das ganze game kaputt



Dann solltest Du mich gleich mit wegsperren, da ich zu denen gehoere die kaufen.
Was machst Du jetzt?
Anderen an die Karre pissen, aber selbst 'n ganz dicken Haufen Leichen im Keller.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag viel Nutella auf meiner Banane


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Oktober 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Ich mag viel Nutella auf meiner Banane


Lecker.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (2. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich ? Nö, hab nur meine Meinung dazu geäußert. Sowas ist es gar nicht wert es zu einem Problem zu machen und auf niveauloses rumgeschreibe mit dir hab ich erst recht keine Lust !
> 
> Ich schenke dem Progaming so viel Aufmerksamkeit, wie es verdient : Nämlich keine !



Richtig, deswegen die halbe Seite Prosa weiter oben. -.-


----------



## Acuria (2. Oktober 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Ich mag viel Nutella auf meiner Banane





Hehe, mittlerweile freu ich mich immer wenn ich was von dir lesen darf.

Kalt, Emotionslos und Direkt ins Herz.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Achja zum Sinnvollen Thema, mir gehen mittlerweile die ganzen Heuler auf den keks die alle 2 Minuten im Spiel bekannt geben müssen das sie wieder angeschrieben wurden.
Wuhu, weils nix besseres gibt als allen Spielern von Aion in allen Sozialschichten mitzuteilen was man gerade für Probleme hat.



Ich schnall mir jetzt n Fahrad aufn Rücken und spiel Transformers.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ehrlich Heldentot ich weiss ja nicht wie du in echt bist, ich denke ich möchte es auch nicht wissen.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre warst sogar du es der gesagt hast "Erst 15 und mit einem Berühmten Fantasynamen. Der kann doch keine guten Kommentare geben!" Aber da bin ich mir nun nicht sicher, also sage ich nicht_ ES IST SO!_ Sondern ES KÖNNTE SEIN.

War dir das nicht von anfang an Klar das es auch in AION Goldverkäufer geben wird? Entschuldigung aber das muss jedem in den sinn kommen wenn er schon an der Kasse steht, wie ich im Media Markt, das es Goldverkäufer geben wird.
Ich würde das einfach ignorieren. Das ist immer so der Erste Freimonat, wo Profit rausspringt weil alle viel Geld und der beste sein wollen, und am 25 Oktober bleiben dann die netten Spieler alle da, und das Chinafarming wird um gut 30% Runtergesetzt, weil die meisten dann keine Geldprobleme mehr haben. 

Aber im Ernst an alle: Chinafarming hält sich doch nur weil so "Progamer" Wie Heldentot auch etwas kaufen, damit sie zu anderen sagen können Habe ich alleine gefarmt und dann hinter dem Rücken die Rechnung in den Fleischwolf zu tun.

Zum Thema Progaming: Also wenn du dich selbst als Progamer bezeichnest, dann bist du schon sehr arm heldentot. Denn die "Progamer" Fraktion sorgt für das verschwinden aller Spiele. Sie wollen immer mehr, sie sind schnell 50 haben alles weg, und Dann muss der Konzern Nachschieben. UNd dann passieren 2 Dinge:
Entweder der Konzern schafft es, und allen anderen Spielern ausser den 100 Angeblichen "Pros" Pro realm geht es zu schnell
ODER
Der Konzern schafft es nicht, steht unter Druck, bringt falschen Inhalt raus und AION kann einpacken.

Also was auch immer du von uns willst Heldentot, lern Deutsch oder nimm die Heiße Milch von den Händen und hör auf mit den Zehen zu tippen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (3. Oktober 2009)

Schonmal dran gedacht das die MMO Anbieter mit denen zusammen arbeiten? Nein? Warum wird dann sowenig gegen die Goldseller gemacht? Rechtliche Mittel hat man dagegen steht ja alles in den EULA die die Goldseller ja auch akzeptieren.


Glaubt mal NCSoft genau wie Blizzard und wie alle anderen heissen sahnen da sehr gut bei mit ab ^^.


Ist genauso wie mit Account Verkäufen.Sie haben es doch lieber wenn der Account inandere Hände geht und weiterbezahlt wird anstatt das er gekündigt wird.

Augen auf beim Eierkauf.

Ansonsten akzeptieren und fleissig blocken ^^.


----------



## dacarl (3. Oktober 2009)

Interessantes Gedanke, das die Hersteller und Goldseller Hand in Hand arbeiten. Allerdings frage ich mich das funktionieren soll.


----------



## RomanGV1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja so übel...
Am tag laufen bis zu 30 Bots rum die alein im tusium farmen gehen..
In Moorheim bis zu 5 gruppen bots only..
Die einen die Quest mobs wegballern.......

Und dann noch die die werbung machen wo man seine ACC daten eingeben soll.. und dann bekommt man angeblich was..
Und die persohn macht das schon ne woche OHNE BAN zu bekommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Auch die www.golbalabla.de 237 euro für 1 bis L50...oO omg?!
Auch immer die selben leute fasst.... BAN?!?!?!

Auch schon *bekannte Gilden* habe ich mit meinem Clan dabei erwischt : wie sie nachts um 2 oder 3 uhr ihre BOTS angeschmissen haben!!!

HALLO?!?!?!??!?!?!?

Da wollten wir den melden.. da stand doch KACKENDREIST!!!!   : Um die zeit geht das nicht... melden sie sich später noch mal...

GELITTEN?!?!?

Wir kommen uns echt vor wie in China.. ohne scheiss..

DAS MUSS SICH ÄNDERN!!

Noch nicht mal GM anschreiben  etc geht... für was zahlen wir eigendlich?!?
Ich glaub wohl wir sollen alle botten oder was...  wird ja wohl unterstützt?!?!
Ich meine selbst als die aldi ANTICHEAT progs in china aktiv wahren.. wahren BOTS ohne ende am start...

Ich.......... ne langsam reichts echt...

*Das game ist so geil... und dann sowas... MACHT WAS NC SOFT!!!*

_Sorry für die schreibfehler , aber ich bin gerade echt sauer...._


----------



## Stancer (3. Oktober 2009)

Hab heute auch einen getroffen der offenbar einen Powerlevel Service nutzt. Es war ein Spieler einer deutschen halbwegs bekannten Gilde, naja er lud mich in Gruppe ein und wir kloppten ein paar Monster. Als ich fragte ob er Quests oder sowas machen will sagte er immer nur "im china boy" "no english or germany" .....


----------



## Æzørt (4. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Und dann noch die die werbung machen wo man seine ACC daten eingeben soll.. und dann bekommt man angeblich was..
> Und die persohn macht das schon ne woche OHNE BAN zu bekommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wenn einer auf einem DEUTSCHEN server english spricht und dann eine seite sagt wo man seine acc daten eingeben muss ist man selber schuld wenn man seinen acc verliert.


----------



## Cmygo (4. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> für was zahlen wir eigendlich?!?


Um auf den Servern zocken zu können? Oder in erster Linie doch für den ingame Kundendienst?



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> _Sorry für die schreibfehler , aber ich bin gerade echt sauer...._


Macht nix, du schreibst auch nicht besser, wenn du nicht sauer bist.



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> GELITTEN?!?!?


Das hast du und tust du immer noch. Da bin ich mir sicher.

MfG und 
*VANISH!*


----------



## Sin (4. Oktober 2009)

Das einzige was ich echt schade finde ist, dass sehr wahrscheinlich der erste 50er auf Votan ein Bot ist und kein normaler Spieler.


----------



## Stancer (4. Oktober 2009)

Gibts schon nen 50er ?


----------



## Deadwool (4. Oktober 2009)

Obwohl ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen konnte dass die Level 1-5 Whisper Sperre was bringen würde, wurde ich im vergangenen Tag so selten wie nie von "Kinahfarmern" belästigt. Ich war bestimmt 16h online und bin in dieser Zeit glaub 1x angeflüstert worden.


----------



## Sin (4. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gibts schon nen 50er ?



Ne, aber 2 Dauergrindbots nähern sich der 50.


----------



## xerkxes (4. Oktober 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht das die MMO Anbieter mit denen zusammen arbeiten? Nein? Warum wird dann sowenig gegen die Goldseller gemacht? Rechtliche Mittel hat man dagegen steht ja alles in den EULA die die Goldseller ja auch akzeptieren.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das auf jeden Fall so.

Mark Jacobs hat beispielsweise damals als Mythic-Chef bekannt gemacht, dass er von Goldsellern zur Kooperation aufgefordert wurde. Meines Wissens war er der erste, der so etwas öffentlich gemacht hat. Wenn Mythic das mit Warhammer passiert, dann kann man sicher sein, dass jede Firma, die MMOs mit einem Wirtschaftssystem betreibt ein solches Schreiben erhält.

Bei manchen Firmen fragt man sich daher zurecht ob sie nicht doch mit den Goldsellern kooperieren um ein kleines "Schutzgeld" zu kassieren. Bei WoW beispielsweise laufen die Bots ja wochenlang unbehelligt rum obwohl man sowas binnen Sekunden unterbinden könnte. Vermutlich wird es in Aion noch schlimmer, da Geld hier einen noch höheren Stellenwert hat.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> _Sorry für die schreibfehler , aber ich bin gerade echt sauer...._


Brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen, deine anderen Beiträge sehn nicht anders aus^^



Oglokk schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht das die MMO Anbieter mit denen zusammen arbeiten? Nein? Warum wird dann sowenig gegen die Goldseller gemacht? Rechtliche Mittel hat man dagegen steht ja alles in den EULA die die Goldseller ja auch akzeptieren.



Das die Firmen die Goldverkäufer unterstützen glaube ich nicht. Zum einen verursachen sie sich selbst ja mehr arbeit durch die, von Spielern erstellen, Tickets oder Emails. Und dann verlieren sie auch viele Spieler die von den Bots/Spams genervt sind, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass sie das Risiko eingehen.
Logisch ist zwar, dass es den Herstellern wurscht sein kann, da sie ja pro SPAM/Bot/...-Account ihren Monatsbeitrag bekommen, aber trotzdem, wenn das rauskäme wäre das ein nicht wiederherstellbarer Imageverlust.
Und wenn jemand gegen die EULA oder AGB verstößt kann er nur seinen Account verlieren, aber nicht mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen rechnen. EULA/AGB können sich nicht über das Gesetz stellen und solange der Goldverkauf nicht illegal ist kann man die Händler auch nicht anzeigen.


Aber ich hab mir jetzt schon was überlegt. Wenn die Goldverkäufer mich vollspammen dürfen, dann darf ich das auch mit ihnen machen. Schreibt euch mal die Web-Adressen in den SPAMs auf, sind so wie ichs in AION sehe immer die drei gleichen Firmen. Dann geht auf deren Seiten, schnappt euch deren Emailadressen und schreibt ihnen eure Meinung(egal wie böse oder gemein); dasselbe könnt ihr auch mit deren Live-Chats machen.
Und das macht ihr ein paar Mal;oder pro Spam den ihr lesen müsst.
Bei den Emails würde ich nur eine Adresse nehmen die euch nicht wichtig ist, ich hab z.B. bei web.de eine SPAM-Emailadresse mit der ich mich überall anmelde. Klar landet man dann früher oder später auf deren Spam-Filter, aber hauptsache man kann etwas Wut auslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (4. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Das ist ja so übel...
> Am tag laufen bis zu 30 Bots rum die alein im tusium farmen gehen..
> In Moorheim bis zu 5 gruppen bots only..
> Die einen die Quest mobs wegballern.......
> ...




Roman du nervst mittlerweile extrem,du bist die ganze Zeit nur am rumflamen,die server gehen net wäh wäh
goldfarmer wäh wäh,wofür bezahlen wir eigentlich wäh wäh


Wenn dir nix passt spiel halt einfach kein MMO,denn solche Goldseller wirst du nur in Offline Games nicht sehen.

Also hör auf zu flamen,ansonsten /quit Aion
                                                /quit War
                                                /quit HdRO
                                                /quit WoW
                                                /quit Runes of Magic
                                                /join Pokemon


----------



## Sin (4. Oktober 2009)

EY, nix gegen Pokemon, die Spiele waren damals toll :-(


----------



## kekei (4. Oktober 2009)

In Morheim hab ich gestern eine 3er Gruppe von Mini-Gladis die alle ähnliche Namen hatte gesehen, die in einer Ecke standen und da 25er Käfer gekillt haben... die Käfer respawnten vorallem direkt 1-2 Sekunden nach dem Kill oO
Nach 2 Stunden ca. bin ich nochmal hin um zu schauen wie gut man da grinden kann und die waren immernoch da, alle von 24 auf 26 gelevelt.
Ich weiß nicht recht was ich davon halten soll. Kam mir so vor als hätte man eine extra Levelstelle für Bots gemacht.


----------



## Stancer (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenn die Stelle, da hocken auf Kromede auch immer welche. Vor allem immer recht ähnliche Namen und immer Gildenlos....

Das mit den Verträgen mit Goldsellern glaube ich übrigens auch. Ich denke fast alle stecken da mit drin. Mythic waren die ersten, die sowas öffentlich gemacht haben und Mark Jacobs hat auch gesagt, das der Betrag, den die Goldseller-Firmen zahlen wollten nicht wenig war.

Man kann also davon ausgehen, das NCSoft, Blizz und Funcom etc. alle derartige Verträge haben. Würden sie es nicht hätten sie eine ähnliche Meldung wie Mythic gemacht, denn das war ja eine sehr positive Meldung. Aber stattdessen hat man nie etwas zu dem Thema gehört.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. Oktober 2009)

Jeder Charakter auf den Servern, egal ob Bot oder Farmer bringt Geld in Form der Spielgebühr.  Dann gibt es bestimmt noch Spieler, die das Spiel eigentlich aufgrund von Zeitproblemen eigentlich nicht spielen würden, es Dank Levelservice und Goldkauf dann aber doch machen. Wieder ein paar € mehr.

Die Farmcharakter müssen eigentlich höhere Level haben, und können nicht irgendwelche Lev 1-5 Charaktere sein, es sei denn, sie umgehen die Spielmechanik (Unverwundbarkeit,etc.). Niedrig stufige Charaktere brauchen ansonsten ja Stunden, den gleichen Geldbetrag einzufahren, den ein hochstufiger Charakter nebenbei mitnimmt. 

Sofern es noch keine Testversion gibt, stellt sich für mich die Frage, woher man, ohne einen Haufen Geld zu investieren, genug Accounts für Farmcharaktere bekommt?!?! Theoretisch müssen ja auch die Farm"unternehmen" die keys kaufen, und dann monatlich Geld abdrücken. Mit einem Keygenerator sollte man bei einem mmorpg ja eigentlich nicht weit kommen. Und wenn dann einmal ein Farmcharakter ausfindig gemacht wurde, dürfte es um den Account ja eigentlich geschehen sein.


----------



## Stancer (4. Oktober 2009)

Naja die Goldseller Firmen kaufen meistens direkt ein paar tausend Lizenzen auf einmal und kriegen diese dann billiger. Mark Jacobs hat das damals auch gesagt, das er Angebote bekommen hat, wo Goldseller ihm angeboten haben einige hundert Lizenzen zu kaufen, wenn sie diese zu einem günstigeren Preis kriegen.

Die Goldseller rechnen ja damit, das ein paar accounts immer wieder geschlossen werden.


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. Oktober 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> In Morheim hab ich gestern eine 3er Gruppe von Mini-Gladis die alle ähnliche Namen hatte gesehen, die in einer Ecke standen und da 25er Käfer gekillt haben... die Käfer respawnten vorallem direkt 1-2 Sekunden nach dem Kill oO
> Nach 2 Stunden ca. bin ich nochmal hin um zu schauen wie gut man da grinden kann und die waren immernoch da, alle von 24 auf 26 gelevelt.
> Ich weiß nicht recht was ich davon halten soll. Kam mir so vor als hätte man eine extra Levelstelle für Bots gemacht.



Genau das meine ich.
Vor allem warum sind die noch immer in game?
Unsere leute sehen im abyss soo viele bots (weit über 50).. die machen doch alles kaputt.
Dann noch das krasse grinden..... oO

Votan ist leider eh der idioten server.
Wir hoffen alle bei uns das wir bald den kosstenlosen Trans nutzen können.

Vorallem die selbst ernannten PRO Gilden.. helfen niemanden. (Ich sage Lieber keinen namen...........)
Bla bla machen alles alein..  und son scheiss.
Kein zusammenhalt im abyss bei den Asmo.. (das merken jetzt immer mehr.)

Das seltsame bei den >>Engeln<< geht es.. die halten alle zusammen machen gruppen aus vielen >>verschiedenen Gilden<<.
Und zack super gamplay...

Aber die Asmo 1337 Rambo´s... zum erbrechen. (scheinnt wohl die Kiddy Rasse Nr.1 zu sein)
Marke: Ich bin imbaaaaa ich mach alles alein.. *kotz*


----------



## Syniera (4. Oktober 2009)

Mh, bist wohl heut echt nicht sooo gut drauf Roman, kann es sein?
Kann deinen Ärger ja nachvollziehen, bist im Momjent aber schon sehr ein Motzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (4. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich.
> Vor allem warum sind die noch immer in game?
> Unsere leute sehen im abyss soo viele bots (weit über 50).. die machen doch alles kaputt.
> Dann noch das krasse grinden..... oO
> ...



Ganz einfach zu bewältigen: Schreib im Forum (offiziellen serverforum) Name und location eurer Asmo bots, und die Elyos werden sich drum kümmern. Vorrausgesetzt wir werden nicht gleich wieder von nem 24er Asmoraid überrannt auf dem Weg zum bot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Langsam denke ich auch.. fu, hätten wir lieber Engel genommen............
Aber nach dem vielen leveln und den vielen leuten die schon über 30+ sind.. knicken.de
Schade.......... Lieber Barbie am start und nette leute die zusammen halten, als sowas was wir jetzt haben.

Danke fürs angebot^^
Aber ich habe keine zeit für sowas.. habe gerade ne 2 stunden warteschlange..............Deswegen bin ich mal aktiv^^

na endlich noch 2 minuten angeblich.... dann endlich mal zocken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Oktober 2009)

als ob im abyss bots rumlaufen...die würden da niemals ordentlich farmen können...


----------



## Heldentod1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> als ob im abyss bots rumlaufen...die würden da niemals ordentlich farmen können...



Es gibt doch immer mehr asoziale Leute die bots usen


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch immer mehr asoziale Leute die bots usen



Endlich mal ein Post, wo ich dir recht geben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Gameguard ist soweit ich weiss momentan auch deaktiviert. Aber es haben vorher ja alle geheult von wegen "Gameguard ist so schlecht...." naja nun sieht man wozu das führt !
Hoffe GG wird bald aktiviert !


----------



## Gernulf (5. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist zum einen das es nicht nur Goldwerber aus China sind, wenn auch ein Großteil von da dies machen! 
Und ja in China ist eigentlich Kinderarbeit verboten aber es schert kaum jemanden da. Und als letztes Jahr eine Gesetzesänderung in China gab, wo u.a. die Einnahmen (auch die virtuell zum Beispiel Spielkasinos online) besteuert werden, dachte jeder das ist das Ende der Goldseller von da! Leider hatte sich der Platzhirsch Blizzard und alle anderen zu früh gefreut! Diese Einnahme viel nicht darunter - zumindest nicht 100% - weil als Ausweich haben die Leute halt Gegenstände teuer ins AH gesetzt bzw. mit diesem gehandelt um den °Goldhandel° zu umgehen! 
Also liegt es am Betreiber den Leuten ein Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen - illegal nach AGB der Betreiber - vom Gesetz aber nicht!
Aber selbst die Accounts zu sperren bringt nichts, weil leider sehr viele Accounts mit gefälschten uder geklauten Kreditkarten bezahlt werden! Und somit kommen den Leuten kein Schaden auf und nur dem Betreiber der auf die Kosten sitzen bleibt zuzüglich Stornokosten beim Kreditkartenunternehmen! Dies wurde schon vor 5 Jahren so gehandhabt und von mehreren CM der Spiele bestätigt in den Foren! Wir als Spieler können nur den Verkäufer blocken und einfach nie was kaufen. Zum einen weil wenn man Pech hat wird der °Golld°-betrag wieder abgezogen, man wird selber gesperrt und wenn man Pech hat wird das eigene Konto geplündert bzw. die Kreditkarten weiter verwendet ohne Genehmigung. So ist man dooppelt und mehrfach gestraft!


----------



## Norjena (5. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Post, wo ich dir recht geben muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schau die asiatischen Server an, GG bringt garnix.


----------



## Andrúslas (5. Oktober 2009)

ich blocke grundsätzlich immer alle, irgendwann bekomm ich dann keine meldung mehr


----------



## Rethelion (5. Oktober 2009)

Hey das Problem ist gelöst, hab grad eine Antwort von einem Goldverkäufer auf MEINE Spammails, in der ich mich über die Bots und Spam-Nachrichten in Aion beschwere, bekommen:



> sorry for the trouble .
> 
> we will ask our guy to stop that .




*sich lachend auf den Boden werf XD


----------



## Gernulf (9. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> als ob im abyss bots rumlaufen...die würden da niemals ordentlich farmen können...



Die Frage ist aber was damit gemeint ist und wie das im Abyss gehen soll, wo doch heftiger PvP stattfindet zuzüglich die dritte Fraktion sich mit einschaltet? Und das die Asmodier überall in der Überzahl sind, sollten doch gerade diese gejagt werden? Oder gilt das nur für die Festungen und nicht für das ganze Gebiet?

Bots in diesem Sinne kenne ich nicht, früher in Neocron gab es mal Macrouser, die Sachen produziert haben (weil die Produktionsfenster immer an der selben stelle aufgingen) bis das ReaKKtor abgestellt hat und die Mausprogramme nicht mehr anwendbar waren! Falls das hier nicht rein geschrieben werden darf, einfach eine PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich bin aber gegen jeder Form von Buguser, Goldseller und andere Sachen, weil so der eigene Spielspaß zugrunde geht! Lieber benötige ich Jahre um den Charakter auszuleveln, sehe aber was von der Welt und ich lese auch die Aufgabentexte durch usw.! Als Gelegenheitsspieler besteht ja auch nicht soviel Freizeit nach der Arbeit. Aber alles was man danach hat wurde selber erlevelt und man kann darauf schon stolz sein. Die anderen können ja Dankesbriefe an die Goldseller oder Mausproduzenten senden g*!


----------



## Rethelion (12. Oktober 2009)

Eine Frage: Hat von euch in letzter Zeit jemand einen SPAM von einem Händler namens g4p(Abkürzung) gelesen?

EDIT: Ok hat sich erledigt, grad einen SPAM von denen gelesen; hab wirklich gedacht die halten sich an ihre Email


----------



## Kalikas (12. Oktober 2009)

wieviele können maximal geblockt werden?


----------



## Norjena (13. Oktober 2009)

Anscheinend nutzten sie jetzt ständig neue Bots, ich versuche grade seid fast 5 min seid dem einloggen Ruhe zu bekommen, aber ständig sind neue Bots da..Gespamme ohne Ende, eine Gruppe suchen kann ich somit knicken, kann ja niemand mehr lesen.


----------



## Zippo83 (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja, NcSoft macht immerhin was dagegen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Anscheinend nutzten sie jetzt ständig neue Bots, ich versuche grade seid fast 5 min seid dem einloggen Ruhe zu bekommen, aber ständig sind neue Bots da..Gespamme ohne Ende, eine Gruppe suchen kann ich somit knicken, kann ja niemand mehr lesen.



schon mal die blockfunktion ausprobiert? wenn du erstmal diese 3-5 spammer geblockt hast dann ist auch ne lange zeit ruhe im chat wo dann nurnoch ab und an vereinzelte kommen




Zippo83 schrieb:


> Naja, NcSoft macht immerhin was dagegen.



wenn sie was dagegen machen würden, gäbe es längst keine chatspambots mehr..denn auch die spammer müssen ihre accs bezahlen, wenn diese ständig gebannt werden, können die sich das auf dauer mit sicherheit nicht leisten und dann gäb es auch ruhe....


----------



## Norjena (13. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> schon mal die blockfunktion ausprobiert? wenn du erstmal diese 3-5 spammer geblockt hast dann ist auch ne lange zeit ruhe im chat wo dann nurnoch ab und an vereinzelte kommen



Achne...tut mir leid, aber auf meiner Blockierliste sind erst runde 60Botnamen, natürlich ist mir diese Idee nicht früher gekommen, ich schrieb ja eindeutig, das ich versuche sie zu blocken, aber NEUE! kommen. Ich hab jetzt etwas über 10 hinzugefügt und habe im Moment etwas Ruhe, aber es kommen dennoch deutlich öfter neue Bots als zb vor 2 Tagen, da waren es ja ca 3-4am Tag.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Oktober 2009)

omg..arbeit von 5 sekunden die paar botter da zu bannen..das ist echt zu hart..soviel arbeit kann man ja keinen zutrauen und somit ist der lfg channel ja abslout nicht mehr benutztbar..ja ne ist kla -.-

ich glaube manche hier machen mehr wind um die sache als es eigentlich ist


----------



## Norjena (13. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> omg..arbeit von 5 sekunden die paar botter da zu bannen..das ist echt zu hart..soviel arbeit kann man ja keinen zutrauen und somit ist der lfg channel ja abslout nicht mehr benutztbar..ja ne ist kla -.-
> ich glaube manche hier machen mehr wind um die sache als es eigentlich ist



Es kommen ja mehr als öfter neue, und ich schrieb nicht, das es mir zuviel Arbeit ist, aber es nervt mich einfach, Blizzard hats ja auch großteils hinbekommen, warum dann NC Soft nicht? Es sind ja, nichtmal die Accounts gebannt, warscheinlich sind es die selben 5 seid Release.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Oktober 2009)

jo, nevig ist das allemal..aber auch keine katastrophe

ich würde sogar ganz dreist behaupten, dass ncsoft auch so ziemlich gaaarnix dagegen machen will weil die da mitprofitiern...denn wie gesagt..chatbotter zu bannen ist keine große sache..und accs kosten hier geld..es gibt ja keine testaccounts, nach den ersten paar bans würden die spammer sich den spaß einfach nicht mehr leisten können


----------



## pulla_man (13. Oktober 2009)

ich könnte auch drauf wetten dass ncsoft was an den goldverkäufen verdient, frag mal blizzard was die so machen. da ist es ja kein geheimnis mehr. und auch mythic hat angebote bekommen bei warhammer um ordentlich geld zu machen mit goldselling


----------



## BigWorm (13. Oktober 2009)

so mir gehts auch langsam auf die nerven , musste grad so ne quest machen wo ich so hasenviecher umhauen.

Da waren so zwei kleine chars , die wirklich jeden mob was ich angegriffen hab mir geklaut haben , ich rede hier nicht von 2- 3 mobs sonder mind eine std lang hab ich gebraucht das ich diese 10 viecher gekilllt hatte , ich hab dann mal einen angeflüstert nicht kam zurück , dann hab ich mal so zugeschaut und jeder der hier eine quest gemacht hat , sind die zwei hin und mob geklaut egal was und wenn man den mob dann noch paar meter wegziehen wollte damit sie nicht hinkommmen , von wegen die sind hinterher und wieder mob geklaut also irgendwann reichts dann mal .

Und chatten is ja auch gar nicht mehr möglich nur noch smileys , herzen und so scheiße mit goldwerbung, also so viel bots und goldseller hab ich noch net gesehen und so sehr wie mir aion gefällt is das glaub der grund das ich aufhören werde wenn das nicht geändert wird zu mindest das mit dem mob klauen das geht gar nicht ....

bin sehr gefrustet weil das eine frechheit ist , man geht auf mob haut drauf kommen die bots wieder , mob weg und das stundenlang 

server kromede


----------



## Æzørt (13. Oktober 2009)

also ich habe bis jetzt (level 22) noch keine bekanntschaft mit chinafarmern gemacht. mir hat noch keienr die mobs weggefarmt oder so was. wenn ich on komme packe ich 3-5 auf die blockliste und hab dann für den tag ruhe .


----------



## El_Presidente_ (9. November 2009)

Nachdem nun einige Wochen vergangen sind, ist die Bot-Bekämpfungsbilanz doch irgendwie sehr ernüchternd.

Gestern kam ich das dritte Mal in die Situtation, das ein Spot so voll mit Bots war, das ich meinen Quest nicht mehr machen konnte. Witzig daran, dass ich einige von ihnen schon vor Wochen gemeldet hatte und sie mir nun schon wieder über den Weg laufen. Offensichtlich hat man noch gar nichts dagegen unternommen. Wie lange braucht man, um einen Bot zu identifizieren und ihn vom Spiel zu entfernen? 

Meine persönliche Toleranzgrenze ist eigentlich sehr hoch, doch mittlerweile bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass Wirtschaft, Spots und Atmosphäre bereits stark verkrüppelt sind. Hat irgendjemand von euch eine Verbesserung der Situation registiert? Wahrscheinlich ist es fast eine philosophische Frage, was man dagegen tun könnte.

Es gibt für mich nur 2 Schlussfolgerungen.

1. Die Bekämpfung ist derart schwierig, dass man in das Tröpfchen-Prinzip verfällt und es keine Wirkung zeigt.
2. Die Bekämpfung wird gar nicht oder in zu grossen Abständen durchgeführt.

So muss man weiterhin mit anschauen, wie Heere von kleinen Kantor, Assel und Gladignomme ganze Mobgebiete entvölkern und es bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als zu hoffen, dass es doch irgendwann mal besser wird oder man persönlich das Handtuch wirft. Denn einfach Ignorieren fällt einem bei dieser Anzahl immer schwerer.

Eines jedoch ist in Aion nun zweifelsfrei bewiesen. Es gibt reichlich Spieler, die ihre Kreditkarten zücken um Gold zu kaufen. Der Fisch stinkt mal wieder gewaltig vom Kopf an. 

Lese ich nun bereits in Chats, man solle die Gegnerfraktion gewähren lassen, damit sie die Bots entfernen. Das kann es doch nicht sein.


----------



## Boccanegra (9. November 2009)

Wie ich las, sucht NCSoft für Aion dringend Gamemaster, eine diesbezügliche Ausschreibung läuft seit 3 Tagen. Steht zu hoffen, dass sie, wenn die erst mal ein entsprechendes Department aufgebaut haben, die dann mit den Sellern und Bots kräftig aufräumen. Zumindest die Seller zu enttarnen ist ja keine große Kunst, gehen die doch recht offen in den Hauptstädten ihrem Gewerbe nach.


----------



## xerkxes (9. November 2009)

So lang Geld zu verdienen ist wirds Kinah-Farmer/-Seller geben und Aion ist dahingehend offenbar eine Goldgrube.

Besser wärs doch wenn man die Spieler bannt, die Kinah kaufen um ihnen die Basis zu entziehen. Aber das wär halt kein modernes System. Gehts um Ausländerkriminalität fördert man heutzutage ja lieber den Alarmanlagenkauf anstatt das Problem direkt an der Grenze zu lösen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den Abschaum störts nicht...


----------



## El_Presidente_ (9. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> So lang Geld zu verdienen ist wirds Kinah-Farmer/-Seller geben und Aion ist dahingehend offenbar eine Goldgrube.
> 
> Besser wärs doch wenn man die Spieler bannt, die Kinah kaufen um ihnen die Basis zu entziehen. Aber das wär halt kein modernes System. Gehts um Ausländerkriminalität fördert man heutzutage ja lieber den Alarmanlagenkauf anstatt das Problem direkt an der Grenze zu lösen.
> 
> ...



Diesen Vergleich finde ich geschmacklos und unpassend.
Lass uns doch lieber beim Thema "Bots" bleiben.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (9. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wie ich las, sucht NCSoft für Aion dringend Gamemaster, eine diesbezügliche Ausschreibung läuft seit 3 Tagen. Steht zu hoffen, dass sie, wenn die erst mal ein entsprechendes Department aufgebaut haben, die dann mit den Sellern und Bots kräftig aufräumen. Zumindest die Seller zu enttarnen ist ja keine große Kunst, gehen die doch recht offen in den Hauptstädten ihrem Gewerbe nach.



Wäre natürlich toll. Wahrscheinlich wird man mit Automatismus die Situation auch nicht in den Griff bekommen. Da muss wirklich pro Server manuell durch Gamemaster eingegriffen werden.


----------



## reappy (9. November 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Ist es in china oder sonst wo eigentlich legal das mit den goldsellers normal haben die in china doch gerechte harte straften wieso können die es sich erlauben son scheiß zu machen?



Ganz einfach, in china ist es verboten mit virtuellem Geld (zb wow Gold) materielle Gegenstände zu erwerben. Dies beruht darauf das man in china eine art der Geldwäsche damit betrieben hat.
Somit ist nicht das Gold verkaufen verboten sondern eher ein tausch alá "ich geb dir mein Moped und du gibst mir deinen Spektraltiger".
Auf jeden Fall  strafbar ist der Großhandel (kauf von Farmern und weiterverkauf an endkunden, da dies genau der bereich ist welcher für Geldwäsche benuzt wird).
Dies gild aber NUR in china. 

Dh. ein reiner Verkauf von virtuellen Gütern für materiellen Wertausgleich ins Ausland ist erlaubt.
Somit ist auch das Gold verkaufen nach eu und us legal.

Zu den Strafen selbst: Es ist in jedem Fall mit einer Gefängnisstrafe zu rechnen, diese kann bis zu lebenslänglich reichen. Wobei dies nur Theoretische Strafen sind (bei uns kostet ein Strafzettel für schnelles fahren (20 kmh drüber) theoretisch bis zu mehrere hundert Euro, ich hab aber noch nie mehr als 50 Eur bezahlen müssen, und die höchste Strafe eines bekannten liegt bei 70 Eur für 18 kmh).


Edit: ich hab was Deutsches gefunden als referenz, is zwar net grad die glaubhafteste Seite, aber wer gute beschreibungen des Gesetzes sehen will muss sich erst mal mit Mandarin auseinander setzen.
http://futurezone.orf.at/stories/1610825/


----------



## El_Presidente_ (9. November 2009)

reappy schrieb:


> Edit: ich hab was Deutsches gefunden als referenz, is zwar net grad die glaubhafteste Seite, aber wer gute beschreibungen des Gesetzes sehen will muss sich erst mal mit Mandarin auseinander setzen.
> http://futurezone.orf.at/stories/1610825/



Danke für den Link. Da sieht man einmal, welche Summen in diesem Bereich mittlerweile umgesetzt werden, gigantisch.
Will man als MMO Betreiber diese Wellen überhaupt noch bändigen, müsste man virtuelle Währungen, als auch handelbare Items komplett abschaffen.

Ich möchte aber bezweifeln, das man als Betreiber daran grösstes Interesse zeigt - sind doch Farmer gleichfalls zahlende Abonnenten und Gamekäufer. Auch das sogenannte AH Geschäftsmodell ist bei den Spielern sehr beliebt. Es müsste mal irgendein bekanntes Spiel an Bots zugrunde gehen. Vorher wird da kein echtes Umdenken stattfinden fürchte ich.


----------



## Gandosur (12. November 2009)

Auch meine Erfahrung mit Bots nehemen in den letzten Tagen überhand. 

Mit lvl 30 - 33 hab ich ganz gerne die Quest "Schönes Beruslan" für Silbermünzen gemacht. Mit Level 30 hab ich als Templer ca. 30 min zum Umhauen der Astviecher und der "Mücken" gebraucht.

Mittlerweile sind in dem Gebiet ca. 30 Bots unterwegs, um die 24 Mücken zu hauen muss ich so ca. 12-15 um die Burg rumfliegen, was alleine schon mehr als 30 min in Anspruch nimmt.

Naja hab ich mir gedacht bist mit 34 im richitgen Alter um nach Alsig zu gehen. 

Dort ist es noch besser. An der Wegkreuzung, wo man die Klaws findet, liefen jede Menge Bots rum. Ein Trupp war sogar zu 6 unterwegs. 

Wir haben die Spieler dann alle gemeldet und versucht dort einigermaßen unsere Quest zu erledigen, was den Spielspaß aber wirklich fast auf Null sinken lässt. 

Heute Morgen, dachte ich mir schau mal ob etwas passiert ist und der 6er Trupp war immer noch auf der selben Route unterwegs. 

Da muss NC auf jedem Fall den Hebel ansetzen; da ich gestern noch mit anderen Spielern, die dort auch versuchten zu questen, gesprochen hatte, war bei allen doch großer Frust zu verspüren. Und das Problem scheint rapide zu wachsen.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (12. November 2009)

Gandosur schrieb:


> Auch meine Erfahrung mit Bots nehemen in den letzten Tagen überhand.
> 
> Da muss NC auf jedem Fall den Hebel ansetzen; da ich gestern noch mit anderen Spielern, die dort auch versuchten zu questen, gesprochen hatte, war bei allen doch großer Frust zu verspüren. Und das Problem scheint rapide zu wachsen.



Ja, die Bot-Anzahl nimmt ständig zu. Es gibt teilweise Gebiete, wo kaum mehr ein menschlicher Spieler anzutreffen ist. Ich habe heute morgen versucht im Requimwald Spinnen und Klebwürmer für einen Quest zu machen - keine Chance das zeitnah zu erledigen.

Solange Spieler zunehmend Kinah kaufen, wird der Siegeszug der Bots nicht aufzuhalten sein. Inflation und Abwanderungen wären der nächste Schritt.

Ich kann nicht begreifen, wieso NC-Soft nichts unternimmt. Bots und deren Kunden verstossen ganz eindeutig gegen die AGB des Spiels und es sollte die oberste Priorität sein, beide Parteien abzustrafen bzw. aus dem Spielbetrieb zu entfernen. Vermutlich werden sie wieder ein Bann-Wochenende einschieben, anstatt das täglich abzuarbeiten. Die Ingame-Wirtschaft würde weniger inflationär sein, pflegt man dieses Problem täglich.


----------



## xerkxes (12. November 2009)

@El_Presidente

Man hört ja, dass schon Lineage 2, ein früheres Spiel von NC ebenso ein Paradies für botter war. Die AGB dort haben höchstwahrscheinlich ähnlich geklungen. Da botter in lineage schon geduldet wurden, vermuten sie wohl, dass es auch in Aion so sein wird. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum sie so frech und offensichtlich agieren. Das tut man nur wenn man keine Konsequenzen fürchtet, die Entwicklung bisher gibt ihnen Recht.

Es gibt für so gut wie jedes Spiel bots aber bei der Anzahl der Leute, die bots tatsächlich benutzen hat Aion im Westen im p2p Sektor vermutlich eine neue Bestmarke erreicht.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (12. November 2009)

@xerkxes

Es muss eine Bestmarke sein, zumindest habe ich es in keinem anderen Spiel so vordergründig festgestellt. Lineage kenne ich nur dem Namen nach und habe keine persönlichen Erfahrungen damit. Das man mittlerweile so frech und ungetarnt agiert, muss tatsächlich aus einem starken Gefühl der Sicherheit herauskommen. 

In Aion kann man sogar bereits ein gewisses Bild davon zeichen - sind sie doch fast alle kleine, aufgeregt umherlaufende Hobbits mit Hellebarden oder Dolchen bewaffnet und Namen, als wäre die Hauskatze bei der Charerstellung über die Tastatur gelaufen. Mittlerweile in Gruppen organisiert, was ich vorher noch nie gesehen habe. Identifizierungsprobleme sollte selbst ein greisiger GM keine mehr haben (wenn es denn überhaupt einen GM geben würde).

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, hat man doch sicher nicht unabsichtlich einen "Melde-Bot-Knopf" eingebaut. Bisher ist der aber scheinbar genauso sinnfrei, wie Fehlerberichte an Microsoft senden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. November 2009)

Da muss ich zustimmen.
Das Bot-Problem haben sie scheinbar nicht im Griff.
Melde-Button is eh sinnlos, deswegen wird er von 99% der Spieler ( mich eingeschlossen ) nicht benutzt.

Und GM´s seh ich egtl garkeine.


----------



## xerkxes (14. November 2009)

Vielleicht warten sie einfach darauf, dass die meisten botter lv50 erreichen und erhoffen dadurch eine natürliche Reduzierung ohne viele Kunden zu verlieren.


----------



## De Gaudi (14. November 2009)

Oder es fehlen die Gms..was wohl warscheinlicher ist.


----------



## Darjun (18. November 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Also Heldentod errinnert mich irgendwie an sonen anderen ***** der hier mal rumlief.
> 
> Wie hieß der nochmal...
> Ahja.
> ...



LOL alle beide meine Helden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich lach mich immer Halbtot wenn ich einen Post von denen lese.....siehe meine Signatur ^^


----------



## Dethemonar (18. November 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht das die MMO Anbieter mit denen zusammen arbeiten? Nein? Warum wird dann sowenig gegen die Goldseller gemacht? Rechtliche Mittel hat man dagegen steht ja alles in den EULA die die Goldseller ja auch akzeptieren.
> 
> 
> Glaubt mal NCSoft genau wie Blizzard und wie alle anderen heissen sahnen da sehr gut bei mit ab ^^.



Da frag ich mich nur, warum Blizzard und NCsoft nicht gleich Gold in ihren eigenen Shops verkaufen. Der Gewinn daran wäre um einiges höher als die paar Prozent die sie von den Goldsellern bekommen - wenn es denn stimmt was du sagst.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. November 2009)

Das wären dann aber Spielvorteile.
Sowas macht man nicht bei einem P2P game.
Wenn man für ein Spiel zahlt, erwartet man einfach, dass man die selben Chancen wie jeder andere hat.
Aber ganz ehrlich... wer 1 mio für 3€ verkauft.... dass is in relation zum Job sooo wenig Geld.... 
einfach nur traurig.

Ich werd trotzdem keins kaufen, auch wenn ich manchmal dies oder das blaue Item haben will ^^

mfg


----------

